# High-Efficiency speaker for a 3 watts tube amp ?



## bmichels

What high-Efficiency speakers can you suggest for my Eddie Curent 445 headphone/speaker Tube Amp ?  


> it output *ONLY 3 Watts !*
> 
> Budget is "less than 10.000$", and the room is small.





>





> thanks in advance


----------



## bmichels

I am considering those: the teresonic integrum (sensivity 101.5dB,  List $ 12.000/pair).
  
  Any comments on them ?


----------



## gjc11028

bmichels said:


> What high-Efficiency speakers can you suggest for my Eddie Curent 445 headphone/speaker Tube Amp ?
> 
> 
> > it output *ONLY 3 Watts !*
> ...


 
  
  
 might want to look here.  http://www.audioasylum.com/forums/hug/bbs.html


----------



## bmichels

gjc11028 said:


> might want to look here.  http://www.audioasylum.com/forums/hug/bbs.html


 
  
 thanks


----------



## wuwhere

These Klipschorn are so efficient they can be powered with less than 3 watts.


----------



## bmichels

Sadurni Acoustics Speakers ?  110 db/Watts !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



  
 or, more realistic price: Volti Audio's Vittora : 104 db/w.  3 ways horn speakers


----------



## yage

bmichels said:


> or, more realistic price: Volti Audio's Vittora : 104 db/w.  3 ways horn speakers


 
  
 The Vittora's are excellent - I managed to listen to a pair at Washington D.C.'s Capital Audio Fest in 2013. There's just a tiny hint of horn coloration in the midrange, but other than that they produce wonderfully clear and dynamic sound and are extremely well-built. There's also a matching sub if you need the lowest of frequencies reproduced.
  
 If the sound of horn-loaded speakers aren't to your liking, there are a few high-sensitivity dynamic models as well. I've heard good things about DeVore Fidelity's Orangutan O/96. See http://www.devorefidelity.com/orangutan.html and http://www.stereophile.com/content/devore-fidelity-orangutan-o96-loudspeaker.
  
 Living Voice (based in the UK) also makes a number of high-sensitivity dynamic loudspeakers (~94 dB / W). I listened to the OBX-RW model at the same show driven by a single-ended 300B amp and the results were fantastic. It's amazing what 9 W can do with the right speakers.


----------



## bmichels

yage said:


> The Vittora's are excellent - I managed to listen to a pair at Washington D.C.'s Capital Audio Fest in 2013. There's just a tiny hint of horn coloration in the midrange, but other than that they produce wonderfully clear and dynamic sound and are extremely well-built. There's also a matching sub if you need the lowest of frequencies reproduced.
> 
> If the sound of horn-loaded speakers aren't to your liking, there are a few high-sensitivity dynamic models as well. I've heard good things about DeVore Fidelity's Orangutan O/96. See http://www.devorefidelity.com/orangutan.html and http://www.stereophile.com/content/devore-fidelity-orangutan-o96-loudspeaker.
> 
> Living Voice (based in the UK) also makes a number of high-sensitivity dynamic loudspeakers (~94 dB / W). I listened to the OBX-RW model at the same show driven by a single-ended 300B amp and the results were fantastic. It's amazing what 9 W can do with the right speakers.


 
  
 thank you for your feedback.  I am quite tempted by the Vittora. 104 db/w is really impressive, and... I like their " Klipsch " vintage look.
  
 I found a nice review *here*


----------



## NU62

Take a look at Tekton Design speakers.  www.tektondesign.com  Very efficient, well made and great prices.


----------



## bmichels

nu62 said:


> Take a look at Tekton Design speakers.  www.tektondesign.com  Very efficient, well made and great prices.


 
 thanks.  Up to 98 db/w and they are very affordable !


----------



## magiccabbage

How much is the Klipschorn?


----------



## NU62

The retail price of the Klipschorn model in the picture (top of the line) is $9000.00


----------



## lojay

The Tekton looks promising for high efficiency speakers with a small foot print. The horns look far too big to put in my office room.


----------



## NU62

I have a pair of Tekton Wide Baffle standmounts (not in the current Tekton catalogue).  I have used a Music Reference 2.5 watt single ended amp with a passive preamp to drive them with excellent results.  Am presently driving them with a vintage Marantz 2226B receiver.  I recommend Tekton speakers without hesitation.


----------



## lojay

The Tektons are 95 dB which may not be efficient enough for 3 watts. But I suppose this does not matter if I will be using it for very low volume listening (office space + very thin walls)....?


----------



## CJG888

Audio Note?


----------



## Sal1950

$7000 will get you a pair of the new Klipsch LaScala ll's
Sam Telllig at Stereophile rated them Class A, Google his review from 2006.
I owned my set for 30 years and cried when I had to sell them do to space limitations in my retirement home.


----------



## fotomeow

wuwhere said:


> These Klipschorn are so efficient they can be powered with less than 3 watts.


 

 +1


----------



## Sal1950

Reviewing the original post you say the room is small. None of the mentioned candidates are really suitable for a small space..
 Ideal choice would be  Klipsch Heresy IIIs.  At 99db sensitively they will rock your world with 3 watts and sound gorgeously smooth
 with your tube amps. After almost 60 years of continuous production they are still one of the world great speakers. Current retail $1k each but you can find discounts.  
 If you want to save some $ there are great used deals on ebay.
 And twenty years from now you'll still be able to  sell them at a profit!
  
 http://www.klipsch.com/products/heresy-iii-floorstanding-speaker
 http://www.theabsolutesound.com/articles/klipsch-heresy-iii-loudspeaker/
 http://www.tonepublications.com/review/the-klipsch-heresy-iii-loudspeaker/


----------



## bmichels

Thanks a LOT for this info. It looks like this is a perfect candidate for me.  
  
 Looking carefully, there is no vent on the back, which is even better for me: indeed, I need to put the speakers agains the wall. Do you know if it is possible ??


----------



## Sal1950

bmichels said:


> Thanks a LOT for this info. It looks like this is a perfect candidate for me.
> 
> Looking carefully, there is no vent on the back, which is even better for me: indeed, I need to put the speakers agains the wall. Do you know if it is possible ??


 
 Yes that's fine, they are a sealed acoustic suspension design with no ports on the rear. Only need a little room to attach speaker wires. Wedges on bottom are removable for flat against the wall or bookshelf use.


----------

